# إنشطار السيارات كيف يحدث ؟ Car Separation,How Does It Occur



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يونيو 2009)

إنشطارالسيارات كيف يحدث ؟​ 
Car Separation,How Does It Occur?​ 
 تأليف دكتور محمد باشراحيل 

بين عام 1983-1985 م حدثت ظاهرة غريبة نوعا ما في تصادم السيارات.
هذه الظاهرة هي إنشطار السيارة الى نصفين بسبب قوة التصادم .
مما أدى الى خلق نوع من التساؤلات حول ضعف هياكل السيارات اليابانية.
وقد قمت بعمل بحث علمي بسيط عن اسباب الإنشطار ،
وتم نشر الموضوع في مجلة المواصفات والمقاييس .​ 




وقد وجدت ان من أسباب الإنشطار في الهيكل :
□ نقاط اللحام (لحام النقطة ) بين الصفائح في شاسيه السيارة ، متقاربة​ 





□ المنطقة حول نقطة اللحام اصبحت هشة Brittle ولم تعالج حراريا (Heat Treatment) لإزالة الإجهادات الحرارية (Thermal Stresses)​






□ ضعف سماكة الصفائح​





□ سبيكة الصفيحة لدنة زيادة عن المطلوب ( نحتاج للدونة Elasticity حتى تساعد على إمتصاص الصدمة)​












​وقد تم تلافي هذه النقاط في السيارات التي تم تصديرها ،، 
إلا ان السبب الرئيسي يرجع إلى الإنسان 
وطريقة قيادته وسلوكيات القيادة الهجومية (Offensive Driving ) 
والقيادة المتهورة (Reckless Driving) والأحرى إستبدالها بأسلوب القيادة الدفاعية 
(Defensive Driving)​ 

أسأل المولى ان يحفظنا ويحفظ ابنائنا وأهلينا 
من حوادث السيارات التي يذهب ضحيتها الالآف من الناس .
إضافة الى العوامل الإقتصادية وذهاب الأموال في السيارات الغير صالحة ، 
او الإصلاحات وقطع الغيار المستوردة طبعا ، 
والأهم الإنسان الذي قد يكون عرضة للموت أوالإعاقة ، 
الإنسان ثروة ( إن كان طبيبا اومهندسا او عاملا (فموته وإعاقته تعني فقدان هذه الثروة.​ 
وهذه صور لحوادث إنشطار السيارات 



 



 




 



 




 

ارفق لكم تحليل لحوادث الإنشطار .
قمت به عام 1984 م اي قبل 25 عاما 
وقبل حصولي على الدكتوراه .. هو قديم ولكن 
المعلومات التي به تفي بالغرض ويمكن أخذه 
لبحث دكتوراه وحل كيفية الإنشطار بطريقة FEM .​ 
والله الموفق وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (1 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويمتعك بها


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يوليو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
_شكرا مرورك اخي مهندس اسامة_
_بارك الله فيك_​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يوليو 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية ويمتعك بها


 

_اللهم آمين _
_اللهم ارزق اخي المهندس عبدالله العفو والعافية _
_والمعافاة الدائمة في الدين والدنيا والآخرة_​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يوليو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب



_بوركت وعوفيت _
_وجزاك ربي خيرا اخي الغالي م. العقاب._​


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر يا دكتور / محمد على الموضوع الهام . ونورت الملتقى دائما


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

eng-maher قال:


> الف الف شكر يا دكتور / محمد على الموضوع الهام . ونورت الملتقى دائما


 
_الله يسعدك وينور دنياك وآخرتك _
_اخي المهندس ماهر._​


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (5 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزاك كل خير ويسرلك امرك ويزيدك علم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

م/ بندر العرجي قال:


> الله يجزاك كل خير ويسرلك امرك ويزيدك علم


 
آمين وأثابك مثلها، 
وبارك الله فيك م/ بندر العرجي
 وزادك من علم وفضل.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يوليو 2009)

ان تصاميم هياكل السيارات تطورات لأسباب فنية 
وأسباب اقتصادية وبسبب الحوادث 
مما أدى إلى التصميم المترابط أو ما يعرف ب​ 

Monocoque Chassis 
كما هو موضح في الأشكال والصور أدناه​


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزاك كل خير ويسرلك امرك ويزيدك علم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## السوداني الاسد (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (3 مايو 2010)

شكرآ لك دكتورنا العزيز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2011)

engr.amin قال:


> الله يجزاك كل خير ويسرلك امرك ويزيدك علم


 
بارك الله فيكم .​


----------

